# Yahoo! Offering Yahoo! Go PVR Software for Free



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds interesting! Need to try this out...

http://go.connect.yahoo.com/go/home


----------



## Brian_C6 (Nov 7, 2005)

so if you have your own computer with a hard drive, then you can just download this software and your computer becomes your recorder?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

should this not be with the computer forum???


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

MythTV

-SNT


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

For the DVR function to work you need a TV tuner card. It seems to me that most TV tuner cards already come with software that provide DVR capabilities.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Not all Tuner cards come with good DVR Software, for example Hauppauge's WinTV PVR, or ATI's HDTV Wonder. Many people ditch the default software for other software like SnapStream, Sage TV, GB-PVR, Myth TV, etc.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Brian_C6 said:


> so if you have your own computer with a hard drive, then you can just download this software and your computer becomes your recorder?


Is this opposed to a computer without a hard drive?:grin:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally got around to trying this out, it's good that they support HDTV tuners, but it would help if they actually provide listings for them, one of the drawbacks to Windows XP Media Center as well.

It would also be good if they let us manually add channels, since in many cases not all DTV Channels can be picked up on auto scan if you have to adjust your antenna to pick up several channels.

I also didn't like how it just assigned set numbers for the channels picked up on autoscan, and didn't let you use actual numbers. For example if the first channel that is picked up is 28-1, you have to enter channel 1 instead of the ATSC channel you would otherwise know it by.

To sum it up, this software looks promising, but it needs major improvements before it leaves beta status.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

Isn't google coming out with this same service in a lil bit? A virtual drive???


----------

